# Chamfer Bit



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can find a 22 1/2 degrees chamfer bit w/shoulder?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

"w/shoulder" = ???????

==




CabinetMaker said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find a 22 1/2 degrees chamfer bit w/shoulder?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like a 22 1/2 degree, V-groove cutter?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

"22 1/2 degree, V-groove cutter " = ???????

this one ??????
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html

===


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

CabinetMaker said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find a 22 1/2 degrees chamfer bit w/shoulder?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the site address

I have a 1918 cherry dresser. The drawer fronts are chamfered along ea edge with a 1/8 Raised panel formed above by the chamfer. I looked @ the router bit site and they do have a lot of bits including the 22 1/2 but w/o a shoulder. See the pick and if you blow it up a little on the drawer you can see where the drawer top was sanded down nearly removing the shoulder. Thinking about using a 100 tooth blade.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> "w/shoulder" = ???????
> 
> ==


Bob- while the locking joint miter bit that you posted would surely work, from what the OP's description was... The profile that visualized to my mind was of this one:
Multi Sided Glue Joint Router Bit Sets by Amana Tool

I know, the bit itself doesn't have a shoulder, but the resulting profile does... Just my best guess.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

<<I had posted last post before I saw the OP's photo.>>

That is just a raised panel cut. What is the cut length from the inside edge to the edge of work?

A few moments with a table saw and a TS raised panel jig...

But a v-groove bit (edit-had listed as a chamfer bit) would make the "shoulder" by cutting down with the edge of the bit, creating the straight down edge with the side of the bit and the angle with the face of the bit. If you need more, then move out and continue the angle. Sand to blend in.

EDIT-- The "chamfer" bit I described above was wrong. I confused it's name with what should have been a v-groove bit. Unfortunately that bit does not come in 22.5 degrees. 60 and 90, which would be 30 and 45 degrees. Please look at my later post for the correct bit.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

I could use the 22 1/2" and just lower each pass from the top to creat a shoulder I guess.

Yes it could be considered a raisewd panel. I have found several chamfer bits w/shoulder but not the 22 1/2.

Bless our Troops and Merry Christmas to all!!!!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

CabinetMaker said:


> I could use the 22 1/2" and just lower each pass from the top to creat a shoulder I guess.
> 
> Yes it could be considered a raisewd panel. I have found several chamfer bits w/shoulder but not the 22 1/2.
> 
> Bless our Troops and Merry Christmas to all!!!!


Sorry, I was very "name" confused. I was not talking about a chamfer bit, but rather a v-groove bit. See, this is a chamfer bit:
Freud 40-101 22-1/2-Degree Chamfer Router Bit with 1/2-Inch Shank - Amazon.com
This is a v-groove:
MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set
... But they aren't available with that angle, that i know of.

Edit-- But check your angles and do a test piece first to check that it matches existing. I do a lot of restoration carpentry... The reason I say that is most raised panel profiles are 15 - 20 degree cuts. Might want to confirm that your's is 22.5 degrees. If so, great- that would make tooling much easier.

Sorry, thinking 3D. I'm out the door to work. Will look at this later. Thinking just a panel bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

In 1918, I guess that would have been done with a hand plane?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Del; these guys will _make_ you whatever profile you want...
Quality Saw and Knife Ltd.


----------



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

My Guess is also a Vertical raised panel cutter
Sam


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Thinking just a panel bit.


I had that "chamfer" name stuck in my head and got tunnel vision and turned around backwards... Sorry.

Here you go:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19243&site=ROCKLER


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks mucho for your help & replies. I haved checked the angle & it is def. a 22 1/2. I prefer to find the bit w/a shoulder. These drawer fronts were hand planed. The makers date on this piece is 1918. Probaly hand plane chamfers.
I have a custom wood shop and @ last resort will retool a HSS chamfer bit


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

CabinetMaker said:


> Thanks mucho for your help & replies. I haved checked the angle & it is def. a 22 1/2. I prefer to find the bit w/a shoulder. These drawer fronts were hand planed. The makers date on this piece is 1918. Probaly hand plane chamfers.
> I have a custom wood shop and @ last resort will retool a HSS chamfer bit


In that case, I would do it one of two ways.

First way- Use the bit I posted in my last post. If the angle is a little off, use an adjustable angle router sled to match it.

Second way- Use a table saw raise panel jig and match the angle with your blade bevel
angle.

... Just my thoughts on how I'd do it.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

*Chamfer bit options*



MAFoElffen said:


> In that case, I would do it one of two ways.
> 
> First way- Use the bit I posted in my last post. If the angle is a little off, use an adjustable angle router sled to match it.
> 
> ...



Wow a lot of great ideas & options. You guys are great !!

I think I will get one made to order since I will probably repeat this many more times. I love the help and as soon as my camera baterries charge buy this afternoon I will post better pic


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks mucho Danivan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My pleasure, Del. The big bonus by having it custom made is that it'll be carbide, not HSS. I'd think that for a commercial shop, that'd be the winning ticket.
Good luck!
-Dan


----------

